# HP Monitor won't go into standby/sleep mode



## rmiller1959 (Oct 15, 2004)

I was given an HP D2842A 19-inch monitor for my home-built computer and, while it works fine, it doesn't go into standby or sleep mode when the computer cuts off the video card signal. I currently have the power options set to "Home/Office Desk," which should turn off the monitor after 20 minutes. I presume the monitor is the problem, since I've connected it to two different computers with the same result. Conversely, a Compaq S920 19-inch monitor goes into standby at the designated time on both systems. 

I tried changes to the BIOS power management settings on at least one of the machines, with no effect. The video cards involved are both ATI, one an ATI Radeon 9600 with 256 MB of RAM, and the other an ATI Radeon X700 Pro with 256 MB of RAM.

The monitor is apparently communicating with the system at some level, because the following information is available under System Information, and I know I didn't enter it manually:

HP HP990 Monitor (18.0"vis, s/n KR90916977, February 1999)

I'm really at a loss, and I'd appreciate any assistance you could give me. Thanks!

Regards,

Ron


----------

